# Thursday Training Session



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Great session and sounds like a bargain. Looking forward to the next vid.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I need to get on my videographer... he is missing "golden" moments. LOL 

I have to think how to do the hunt test. I want video but I really want pictures too. I need pics of Gabby for the hunt GR News issue.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Will there be a photographer at the HT? My last test had one and she got some really great shots . Alternatively, can you set the Camcorder on a tripod and just let it run once your dog(s) are coming in so your videographer can then switch to a camera?

Sounds like a great lesson too


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We are having a photo shoot tomorrow morning with several of our dogs - my Faelan's breeder clan - we are calling it the 'clan' since one of her dogs has sired several dogs from different kennel names - should be a fun day  We will hopefully get some nice shots of my Casey and Towhee as well as the others.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

another addict is born....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice video! Most everyone knows how to operate a camera, just have your DH video Gabby and have someone else (that you trust) take the pictures. 

You're right! It is a super neat pond.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Darrin is great--a wealth of information. I went to a seminar up at his place last year where we worked on angle entries and re-entries etc with the advanced dogs, and last summer he shot Butchie his very first flyer! Got my "Team Farpoint" visor to wear to the tests!


----------

